# Custom Rolled ISOMs



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Where should I send someone to get custom rolled ISOMs in Havana? How much should they expect to pay per 25? Is it possible to make requests with custom rolled cigars?


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

mosesbotbol...this was brought up on another board recently...your answers from that thread(if you want i could post a link to it)

If you like smooth cigars go with Hamlet (RyJ factory) or Lachina (Partagas factory). Medium->strong go to Reinaldo (Conde de Villenueva).

Expect to pay $3-4 for a small cigar $5-6 for a Rubusto/torpedo. $8-10 for a salamone or DC type

If you are looking for custom sizes or salamone, you should try calling a few days in advance (sorry, don't have #'s) or make 2 trips. Or just try your luck.

derrek


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

dvickery said:


> mosesbotbol...this was brought up on another board recently...your answers from that thread(if you want i could post a link to it)
> 
> If you like smooth cigars go with Hamlet (RyJ factory) or Lachina (Partagas factory). Medium->strong go to Reinaldo (Conde de Villenueva).
> 
> ...


The prices you listed, where are they this cheap? I don't think I've ever paid less than 30.00-40.00 for a custom rolled Salomone ( Taboada, etc.).


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I think he's saying these are the prices from the factories in Havana, taken from a thread on another forum... Derrek, could you post a link to the thread so people can check it out, please?


----------



## ltworf (Nov 10, 2005)

the $30-$40 per stick price is what you see here. The prices on custom rolled in havana are VERY inexpensive compared to what we see them go for here


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Preferably, I would like to order them ahead of time and have my friends pay for them and pick them up in Havana. It doesn’t seem that easy; I got a couple of leads, but nothing 100% yet. My family and friends are not into cigars, so they’ll have no idea if it is not taken care of before they go to their destination to get the cigars. 

I can't see paying more than $10 a cigar unless it's some crazy size.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

$10 a cigar is very cheap and you should feel lucky you have some mules to go get them for you. But if you try to get the same custom rolled out of Havana, then you can add about $20-$30.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I had Cohiba Solomones made for me by LaChina. Cost me $8 bucks a stick.
It's outside of Cuba that you get raped on these.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce said:


> I had Cohiba Solomones made for me by LaChina. Cost me $8 bucks a stick.
> It's outside of Cuba that you get raped on these.


Unfortunately most of us are buying outside of Cuba. I keep threatening to make the trip one day.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

A lot of the top hotels in Cuba have custom rollers working in the lobby rolling cigars.
They are usually "retired" torcedors from the major factories and their cigars can be sold in singles, 5 & 10 packs & bundles of 25! The prices were quite in line with similar sized cigars brought from a LCDH store.
I once got my hands on a bundle of torpedos that I was told was "similare a Montecristo Numero Dos". Let me tell you, they were very remeniscent of the old blends often used in the 50's & 60's and were out friggin' standing sticks. Everyone that I shared those sticks with still remembers how awesome they were.
If you're in Cuba that might be a good way to go. You can always pick up a single stick & try it out first to see if it's to your liking.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> A lot of the top hotels in Cuba have custom rollers working in the lobby rolling cigars.
> 
> If you're in Cuba that might be a good way to go. You can always pick up a single stick & try it out first to see if it's to your liking.


I think this could be the way to go. It would be easy for them to find the hotels and torpedos are one of my favroties. If they are non-banded, I have no problem asking for 100 sticks.

Do you have a hotel in mind I should have them go to?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I imagine that all the top hotels with strong tourist/visitor traffic would have torcedors: The Melia Cohiba/Melia Havana, Parque Central, Habana Libre (which I understand has a small LCDH just a few steps out the front door), Hotel National.


----------



## ltworf (Nov 10, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I think this could be the way to go. It would be easy for them to find the hotels and torpedos are one of my favroties. If they are non-banded, I have no problem asking for 100 sticks.
> 
> Do you have a hotel in mind I should have them go to?


the problem is getting that many sticks out of the country (unless of course you dont' like in the US)


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm planning a trip for the summer of 06. Got a guy in the neighborhood that rolls pretty good cigars, as well as a cigar factory right in town, plus my whole entire family on my father's side live in the country. I even remember an uncle that grows his own plants for his personal comsuption of cigars
Funny thing is that I was never a serious cigar smoker and never really cared about any of these things the two times I have been back.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

ltworf said:


> the problem is getting that many sticks out of the country (unless of course you dont' like in the US)


So long as you have a legit receipt, and the hotel torcedors are required to give you one for your purchase from what I understand, ther should be no problem taking out as many cigars as you like. You can always claim, for US customs purposes (if you're coming back from a sanctioned/licensed trip) that the sticks cost you only $1 each, that way you can come home with a hundred of them if you like.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Most likely the sticks would be mailed from Cancun. My parents friends on the island they stay at are from everywhere; Canada, Italy, Israel, Germany... My parents wouldn't go to Cuba, as they don't have a visa.

My parents arrive in Mexico in a couple of weeks and are there until March, so I have plenty of time to work on this. Most likely, I have their friends go to one of the big hotels and just buy some customs, sounds like the easiest route.

By-the-way, Tequila is crazy cheap on US Air Base in Cancun. At least 50% off of what it is here. Last year I got two bottles of Don Julio, and this year I want even more. They practically give it away...


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Aren't they basically black market smokes. Like Pinoyman says, they swipe some good leaf at their factory job and set up a side business. I got some from a source that visited there and they were not that expensive. I guess they didn't have some fancy roller's name in front of the vitola size. The ones I got were kinda Hoyo-y.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

colgate said:


> Aren't they basically black market smokes.


I don't think "Black Market" would be correct to categorize custom rolled cigars out of a fancy hotel. Since the hotels are basically "state run" as is the employee who's rolling the cigars, they wouldn't qualify as "Black Market". These cigars are rolled under the auspices of the Cuban government, they are just not production cigars as we normally buy.

I don't feel they should have any scrap or sub-par materials. There's no reason for these cigars to have sub-par tobacco as they are rolled for high-end guests staying at the islands finest hotels. A retired cigar rolled who's working in the front lobby, rolling cigars as part business, part promotional, isn't going to show off the island's most famous industry to guests and dignitaries by rolling with leftovers.

These cigars are not competing with production brands, per say.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I don't think "Black Market" would be correct to categorize custom rolled cigars out of a fancy hotel. Since the hotels are basically "state run" as is the employee who's rolling the cigars, they wouldn't qualify as "Black Market". These cigars are rolled under the auspices of the Cuban government, they are just not production cigars as we normally buy.
> 
> I don't feel they should have any scrap or sub-par materials. There's no reason for these cigars to have sub-par tobacco as they are rolled for high-end guests staying at the islands finest hotels. A retired cigar rolled who's working in the front lobby, rolling cigars as part business, part promotional, isn't going to show off the island's most famous industry to guests and dignitaries by rolling with leftovers.
> 
> These cigars are not competing with production brands, per say.


Not implying black market = leftovers. Good sticks can be had. I know. I got a box. It was a good deal. They were closer to 10 bucks a cigar. I will say for the size of the vitola I purchased (canonazo) they weren't as densely filled as brand grade. A little spongy but very tasty.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

PS: You are only allowed to take out 23 non-production cigars out of Cuba. Anything over that will be confiscated by Cuban customs (not unless you have something "worked out").


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Bruce said:


> PS: You are only allowed to take out 23 non-production cigars out of Cuba. Anything over that will be confiscated by Cuban customs (not unless you have something "worked out").


Does "worked out" mean a $20.00 under the passport?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Bruce said:


> PS: You are only allowed to take out 23 non-production cigars out of Cuba. Anything over that will be confiscated by Cuban customs (not unless you have something "worked out").


US dollars work, if you want to go that route.
But so do ball point pens, supposedly the Cubans love them, especially if they're company promotional pens. I bet if you gift a few of those around they'll go a long way for you.
Another friend of mine (a non-US citizen) just returned from Cuba. I'll find out what's up.



mosesbotbol said:


> I don't think "Black Market" would be correct to categorize custom rolled cigars out of a fancy hotel. Since the hotels are basically "state run" as is the employee who's rolling the cigars, they wouldn't qualify as "Black Market". These cigars are rolled under the auspices of the Cuban government, they are just not production cigars as we normally buy.
> 
> I don't feel they should have any scrap or sub-par materials. There's no reason for these cigars to have sub-par tobacco as they are rolled for high-end guests staying at the islands finest hotels. A retired cigar rolled who's working in the front lobby, rolling cigars as part business, part promotional, isn't going to show off the island's most famous industry to guests and dignitaries by rolling with leftovers.
> 
> These cigars are not competing with production brands, per say.


A friend of mine, and a serious aficionado, went to Cuba a few years back and that's where the information comes from.
The cigars are good quality, all long filler. The Torcedors are what I mentioned earlier, legit & factory trained. Yes, this is sanctioned by Habanos -- supposedly done for the tourists. The receipt that you get with the purchase is the same type you get from a purchase at a factory store or at a LCDH in Cuba (carbon copies of the hand written receipt are kept).
My friend tried a couple of single sticks B4 he plunged in for a bundle.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> US dollars work,


Woudl they work considering the exchange rate now in force on US dollars in Cuba? I thought it was advisable to take euros or sterling to cuba now?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> So long as you have a legit receipt, and the hotel torcedors are required to give you one for your purchase from what I understand, ther should be no problem taking out as many cigars as you like. You can always claim, for US customs purposes (if you're coming back from a sanctioned/licensed trip) that the sticks cost you only $1 each, that way you can come home with a hundred of them if you like.


I was under the impression that Cuban cigars cannot be taken back into the US at all anymore (since last year) ... even if your trip was sanctioned.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> I was under the impression that Cuban cigars cannot be taken back into the US at all anymore (since last year) ... even if your trip was sanctioned.


:tpd: That was my reading of the regulations as well.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SeanGAR said:


> I was under the impression that Cuban cigars cannot be taken back into the US at all anymore (since last year) ... even if your trip was sanctioned.


 :tpd: Me too.


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

They are not black market. It's like comissioning a painting really, tell him what you like and he makes them . I was in Cuba three weeks ago and had 10 cigars made, corona size for 20 CUC. As far as bringing them back. I have brought back as many as 20 over my limit and no prob.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

not black market/fakes but i can see how the lines get blurred and to tell the truth i even get a bit confused.you can get a factura if you ask...but they(reinaldo in my case)would prefer cash/no reciept if you dont mind. i was happy to do it the cash no reciept way.i will never be reselling them and i know there provenance/pedigree/history.

last friday at villanueva...23 marevas for 40$cuc(1.70$cuc each).

derrek


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I just go this from a vendor today..

I would like to announce the availability of a new line of cigars
from xxxxxxxxxxx. Although we specialize in cuban cigars, we
found it hard to resist sharing absolutely great cigars with fellow
enthusiasts.

La Herencia Cubana cigars are rolled fresh daily on the Calle Ocho in
the heart of Little Havana. These cigars are hand made by master
rollers from Cuba every day. Cigars can even be rolled to your custom
specifications on special request.

La Herencia Cubana line is a medium to full bodied smoke and
available in 6 different sizes and 3 different wrappers. The Grand
Reserva line is a full bodied cigar available in the same sizes as
the Herencia Cubana and available in a maduro wrapper. In addition,
there are some great sampler boxed sets available as well...a great
christmas gift !

Click here to check out the Full line of La Herencia Cubana Cigars

www.xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Looks like more and more vendors are getting in on the Custom Rolled cigars.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I just go this from a vendor today..
> 
> I would like to announce the availability of a new line of cigars
> from xxxxxxxxxxx. Although we specialize in cuban cigars, we
> ...


 These are not cuban cigars though...

"each cigar consists of a blend using tobacco from Santo Domingo (Cuban seed), Nicaragua, Ecuador and Honduras."


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

jgros001 said:


> These are not cuban cigars though...
> 
> "each cigar consists of a blend using tobacco from Santo Domingo (Cuban seed), Nicaragua, Ecuador and Honduras."


Yep. If I want a noncuban custom, i'll just hit up one of the various chinchales in and around nyc.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I just bought some custom rolled ISOMs. They were rolled in Key West, and are non-Cuban. :w


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I just go this from a vendor today..
> 
> I would like to announce the availability of a new line of cigars
> from xxxxxxxxxxx. Although we specialize in cuban cigars, we
> ...


Thank God i dont use this vendor :hn


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

A friend's business partner is Cuba right now. He is suppose to pick up some custom rolled. I told him to go to the hotels or Partagas Factory and get torpedos or salomons... Crossing my fingers, he may end just coming back with a regular ole' box and misunderstood that I only want customs, but I'll take them either way... 

Should know mid- Jan when he comes back.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

mosesbotbol said:


> A friend's business partner is Cuba right now. He is suppose to pick up some custom rolled. I told him to go to the hotels or Partagas Factory and get torpedos or salomons... Crossing my fingers, he may end just coming back with a regular ole' box and misunderstood that I only want customs, but I'll take them either way...
> 
> Should know mid- Jan when he comes back.


Let us know what transpires!
The US dollar (back to a post from a few days ago) should still work just fine. Yes, the currency is runnig a bit weak, with the cost of the wars overseas, and the huge trade & government deficit, but the dollar has gained quite some strength this year.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Let us know what transpires!
> The US dollar (back to a post from a few days ago) should still work just fine. Yes, the currency is runnig a bit weak, with the cost of the wars overseas, and the huge trade & government deficit, but the dollar has gained quite some strength this year.


I thought you had to convert the dollar to the cuban peso if you wanted to buy anything in Cuba? Pretty sure there was an exchange rate that heavily favored the cuban currency and not the USD. If they even accept the USD anymore


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, this was my understanding too... that Fidel has set the exchange rate to CUC so that every other currency is 1.1 to 1CUC and the US$ was more... is this no longer the case? Can you buy CUC quite freely outside of Cuba? Or is the currency only limited to within Cuba?


----------



## pmwz (Aug 9, 2007)

dvickery said:


> mosesbotbol...this was brought up on another board recently...your answers from that thread(if you want i could post a link to it)
> 
> If you like smooth cigars go with Hamlet (RyJ factory) or Lachina (Partagas factory). Medium->strong go to Reinaldo (Conde de Villenueva).
> 
> ...


an somebody tell me if the above info is still correct and if there are any ways to make pre-arrangements.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Let us know what transpires!


He f'd it up and came back with a fake box of Cohibas... Oh, well


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> He f'd it up and came back with a fake box of Cohibas... Oh, well


:hn:bn:mn

Isn't it always the case!!!! I bet he was sold on these "special" sticks at unbelievable prices!!!

For the new readers, this is a rebirth on an old thread!! Be aware that many things have changes since this thread was originally posted, including the ability to bring a personal supply into the US from legit visitors to Cuba. The law allowing that ability has since changed to a zero tolerance.

Additionally, I think the Cuban tax on exported cigars has also changed, so the costs involved are also probably vastly different.

Maybe one day we can return to the past glory, but for now, if you are in the US, forget trying to get them past customs on re-entry. Chances are you will lose them to a custom's agent!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

:dr :dr :dr

Me thinks I'm going to smoke my last Reinaldo tonight.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

pmwz said:


> an somebody tell me if the above info is still correct and if there are any ways to make pre-arrangements.


 Yes, all this info is still correct. Not sure exactly how to make arrangements though.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Bear said:


> :dr :dr :dr
> 
> Me thinks I'm going to smoke my last Reinaldo tonight.


BASTAGE!:gn I am beginning to dislike Canadians!:r:r:bn


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

bobarian said:


> BASTAGE!:gn I am beginning to dislike Canadians!:r:r:bn


This wont hurt a bit :r

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=182872


----------

